# لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*

*لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*
​

*1 - لأن يهوذا هو الذى ذهب إليهم بنفسه, وهنا كانت المفاجأة بالنسبة لهم , إذ كانوا يبحثون عن عدو للسيد المسيح , فوجدوا تلميذآ له !!


**2 - أخذوا يهوذا معهم لأنه كان أكثرمنهم معرفه بمكانه.


**3 - ولكى يظهر يسوع أمام الشعب أنه إنسان شرير جدآ لدرجة أن واحدآ من تلاميذه يسلمه لهم.


**4 - وأيضآ لكى يظهروا أمام الشعب أنهم أبرياء من القبض عليه بل أنهم يعملون لصالح لأنهم يخلصونه من واحد فاعل شر.


**5 - وأختاروا القبلة كعلامة للتسليم لأن العسكر الذى جاء من عند بيلاطس لم يكن يعرف شخص السيد المسيح لاسيما مع ظلمة البستان وعدم وضوح الرؤية لأنهم كانوا غرباء عن شعب اليهود فاحتاجوا إلى من يرشدهم إلى شخصه.


**6 - وأراد يهوذا بهذه القبلة تغطية خبثه فالقبلة كانت علامة أحترام التلميذ لمعلمه أستخدمها يهوذا كعلامة خيانة لمعلمه لذلك قال له السيد المسيح " يا يهوذا أ بقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان " ( لو 22 : 48).


**7 - والفعل اليونانى المستخدم ( مر 14 : 45 ) (مت 26 : 49 ) يعنى  التقبيل بحراره يمكن أن نستنتج أن يهوذا عند تقبيله لمعلمه قد أخذه فى أحضانه وأمسكه بشدة وقام بهذا لتسهيل عملية القبض عليه.


**8 - إن اللفظ الذى أستعمل فى الكلمة الأولى " الذى أقبله هو هو امسكوه " (مت 26:48).فهو فى اللغة الآرامية يشير إلى قبلة العادية أما الكلمة الثانية " السلام لك ياسيدى وقبله" ( مت 26 : 49), فهو يشير إلى قبلة كلها حرارة ومشاعر وعواطف أى قبلة حب حقيقى.
(أنها أسوأ قبلة عرفها التاريخ فلا يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية قبلة أبشع من هذه التى سلم بها يهوذا سيده ورب الحياة للموت).


**9 - وبسبب أن القبلة فى حالة يهوذا فقدت قيمتها لهذا فأن الكنيسة تمنع القبلة الأخوية بين المؤمنين من ليلة الأربعاء الكبير إلى السبت ليلآ ولا نقول صلاة الصلح أيضآ لأن الصلح بين السمائيين والأرضيين لم يكن قد تحقق بعد , ذلك لأن الصلح لم يتم إلا بالدم - عاملآ الصلح بدم صليبه.*


*المرجع:*
 
 :Love_Letter_Send:
  كتاب :
  *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
 * خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
 * حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
  تقديم ومراجعة
  *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
  أسقف بنى سويف
  بقلم
  *الشماس ناصف لويس*
 * دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
 * بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## grges monir (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*

توضيح رائع للمشككين فى موضوع صلب المسيح
ميرسى كتيير


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*



grges monir قال:


> توضيح رائع للمشككين فى موضوع صلب المسيح
> ميرسى كتيير


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*

تفسير جميل اوى تسلم ايدك
حقيقى استفد كتير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*



zezza قال:


> تفسير جميل اوى تسلم ايدك
> حقيقى استفد كتير
> ربنا يباركك


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لك


----------

